# Thread deleted?



## capncrunch

I posted a new thread in SIM this morning, now it's gone. 

I can't convince myself 100% that I actually hit Submit.

If it was deleted because of some rulebreaking, shouldn't I have a message about it, or be banned or something?


----------



## Amplexor

The thread was deleted because it did not meet the requirements of the SIM forum. Not a bannable offence. Mods don't send out notifications for minor violations unless they are recurring.


----------



## capncrunch

Sorry! There seem to be other similar discussions, but regardless, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Almostrecovered

not bannable but will be deleted thread title

"I got laid last night"

bannable and will be deleted thread title

"Who wants to see my erect penis? Pics within"


----------



## larry.gray

capncrunch said:


> Sorry! There seem to be other similar discussions, but regardless, thanks for the clarification.


Part of the cause of inconsistency is that the moderators can't be everywhere. Much of the deleting is driven by reports.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

The sex in marriage section is tricky -if it is NOT a specific problem and you seeking advice for it -it may get deleted .. 

I really never read the rules there (sorry).. I did what I thought was a helpful thread for that section once, put a lot of effort and time into the different Libido types and Lover styles, laying them out ... and Oops , guess that wasn't allowed !.. It went







..... (Glad I had it saved elsewhere)


----------



## Miss Taken

Rule of fight club, don't talk about fight club. Rule of SiM, don't talk about good SiM.


----------

